# Jeong!!!!!!!!!



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

change your damn sig. you arent funny. dont make me have to put something about you in mine. something about how you're a 15 year old loser that wont have a 240 for much longer. now run along and change your sig.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a whole thread dedicated to me!!!! yay!!!!! 

i changed it.. but you can put something about me in ur sig if you would like


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i figured i wouldnt bother jacking someone elses thread. and now we also have a useless thread. all stupid comments and arguements can go here.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you could've revived some old thread 

btw..i don't like the new smilies.. they're all colorful =/ make us seem gay


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this is why we have PM... :jump:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

But who cares?
Lets whore it up ;D


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^^ Wonder how long it is till you recieve a 24 hour bannination


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its a picture so he can't


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Is that some sort of loop hole or something?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

if only i were a supermod...

of course, I *DID* get to shoot JeffForSale AND drift this weekend...


----------

